# Ice storm



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Good day fellow Reefers!

I am sure some of you guys have experienced some devastating losses to some of your tanks and your tank inhabitants. I am not a huge company but I would like to do something to help out a few people who's systems were completely devastated.

Please post your story, and photos of your tanks/creatures and the damage this horrific storm has done to your system. I will pick a few of the worst cases and donate a bunch of frags to help get your systems back up and running. 

I am going to be running this on a few forms, so I will only be able to pick one from each.

Sorry about your loses


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Just want to say this is a great thing your doing, as most of us have spent lots of money and time on our aquariums. I'm very lucky *knock on wood* that I still have power but fro those that doesn't I wish everything is well!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Fingers crossed nothing happens yet. But currently have been with out power since 8 am.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Still got power here, but forgot to park car in the garage and it's covered with ice >.<" can't go out! T.T


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi all,

I am offering this to anyone, im at lawrence and keele and have power if you need to bring your bucket with fish in it, bring in a heater and we put them downstairs. They are saying this will be 72 hours- send me a PM


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Letigrama said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am offering this to anyone, im at lawrence and keele and have power if you need to bring your bucket with fish in it, bring in a heater and we put them downstairs. They are saying this will be 72 hours- send me a PM


Great community, everyone is so willing to help


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

One word: Karma  Be safe and good luck everyone.


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Well, after being at work for 12 hours today, dealing with off and on power outages which are just horrible when running pumps and motors that was stressful enough, all I could think about was "how long has the power been off at home" there wasn't a chance I could leave work and check... Called a co worker who lives in the area, power was out for over 10 hours, came home to the pitch black, ice covered house which looked like an overglazed donut.... Not soon after getting home at 8 at night the power soon came on, I have two tanks running, a 75 & an 18 gallon. So far the only loss in my red / orange bubble tip anemone. Poor little bugger was half gone by the time I got to him.... He was my favorite, all corals and fish seem ok.... Time will tell. It's a loss, yes. At the end of the day I am grateful for being home safe and sound surrounded by family. I hope everybody else fared well throughout the power loss. Merry Christmas everybody, I sure hope nobody has any bad losses through all this!!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi there,

too bad, orange BTA definetely sounds nice! are you sure is gone? if you havent taken out of the tank, i would give it a day. My nems have seems completety shrunk and looking half dead... they came back. unless it was dissolving or melting....

Good luck!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

So here is an update.

I ended up rushing to dollar store and get heat packs. Duct tape them below my aquarium and started a battery operated air pump. I bbq fresh R/o water and mix tank water with it to distribute heat. By 8 pm I ended up rehoming 70% of my corals to a friends and all my fish except a lil damsel that did not want to come.

I still have no power and the house is freezing. I will be losing everything that was left over in my tank including all my xenia, 90% of my cespit, all my encrusted corals on the live rock, and most likely my damsel, but unlike others I believe I was fortunate enough to get my highend corals out and rehomed

I think that what your doing Big Show is great and very honourable!

Not looking to get free corals just wanted to share my story and like I said I believe there are others who experienced a worse situation.


----------



## Faith04 (Dec 2, 2012)

Oh yes, he was done. One touch and he fell right apart, a soft gooey mess, I did manage to get most of him out, today is the big water change in the tank. Hopefully nothing will be affected by it dying!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Ups is now on my shopping list after two major power outages in 12 months


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I was out of power for 48 hrs, managed to save come corals and the 2 clowns I had in but lost some shrooms, zoas, the gold hammer from Ryan and most likely the nems I got from Leti. 

The water in the tank was 60F when I got home this morning. Luckily I was able to put a few corals and the clowns in TankCla's sump so those are OK.

It only means I will get some more corals on boxing Day. 

Thumbs up Dave for such a nice gesture.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

Faith04 said:


> Oh yes, he was done. One touch and he fell right apart, a soft gooey mess, I did manage to get most of him out, today is the big water change in the tank. Hopefully nothing will be affected by it dying!


wow that sucks...


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

george said:


> I was out of power for 48 hrs, managed to save come corals and the 2 clowns I had in but lost some shrooms, zoas, the gold hammer from Ryan and most likely the nems I got from Leti.
> 
> The water in the tank was 60F when I got home this morning. Luckily I was able to put a few corals and the clowns in TankCla's sump so those are OK.
> 
> ...


George you could have emailed me, i could have put some stuff in the fuge and in the QT....that sucksssssss!!!


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

george said:


> I was out of power for 48 hrs, managed to save come corals and the 2 clowns I had in but lost some shrooms, zoas, the gold hammer from Ryan and most likely the nems I got from Leti.
> 
> The water in the tank was 60F when I got home this morning. Luckily I was able to put a few corals and the clowns in TankCla's sump so those are OK.
> 
> ...


George, if you lost my BTA, let me know, next time I go to Ryans ill bring you a little present.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I think I might have saved her. I see the foot still intact and a couple of tentacles. I will give it time to recover. But if she does she sure is a survivor.


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

george said:


> I think I might have saved her. I see the foot still intact and a couple of tentacles. I will give it time to recover. But if she does she sure is a survivor.


foot is the key. She will come back, the only way shes dead is if shes falling apart. Give her time!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Dude, I know I've said this in a few other posts but we went to a party on saturday night and came home to a house with no power. The first thing I did was jump into my car and started running cords since it has a 100w inverter built in. So I was able to run a 50w heater and a Tunze 6025 for a bit. Once 6am hit I was in my car going to Wal-Mart and buying a 800w Inverter. 

In the last few days I've had a total of maybe 4 hours of sleep and even then it wasn't that great....

I was able to keep the tank at a reasonable temp but paid the price this morning when I found out that my battery was dead on my car when I turned it off for a few hours and thought I could run the tunze and a small heater for a couple of hours...So here I was at 5am with a flashlight in the middle of the street trying to wave people down to give me a jump start so I could move the car back in place to heat up the tank again.

So monday morning I had to go to work and my daughter had to go back to SickKids for her bi-weekly treatment which meant the tank wasn't going to get any power. So I ran an extension cord to my nextdoor neighbors shed where he keeps his 2kw generator and posted a sign that said "plug me in please. It will save my fish and make my girls happy." To find out when I came home that, after 30 hours, the power was on and my neighbor had ran the generator all day and when the power came on he switched the extension cord from the generator to his outlet in his house...my neighbor is by far the best!!!

So far I haven't lost anything except alot of sleep and sanity but we all pay a price right? If you decide to let your tank sit there then you take a risk, but you get some sleep. If you're like me you take action and make sure nothing goes wrong...but you lose sleep, sanity, and perspective. Now I'm here getting drunk as hell and I deserve it after being up for almost 30 hours straight trying to take care of my little fishies and coral that deserve the chance to live since we ripped them out of the ocean.

I treat my tank with respect and did everything I could to not let it die!!! 
Now leave me be to drink!!   B)


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 26, 2011)

Just got power back today... I did some crazy sheeeit in order to save my reef.

I woke up with the power out, but that's cool cuz I have a plan right? Wait... where is that bottle of H2O2 I bought just for such an emergency? OIC you had to clean up cat urine *facepalm* thx bro. I quickly set up the battery operated air pump and ringed my tank in tea-lights then went for a drive to search for a generator. So glad I slept late, I had to go all the way to Barrie for the loudest most expensive generator I ever didn't want to buy let alone own. I get home and remove my power meter head(shhhh don't tell hydro) and hacked my generator into my panel for whole house power. Total elapsed time 8.5 hours. Of course the only fish I really love(my African flameback angel) has just expired(was gulping air at the top as I furiously wired). I would have sacrificed every other fish in a satanic voodoo ritual if it would have granted me even odds on saving the poor little fella 

Perhaps I should feel lucky for only losing one fish but I'm bummed considering the effort and expense expended and my failure to achieve my primary objective. Sometimes nature just takes a running kick at your sack.


----------



## goffebeans (Jul 23, 2007)

Bah. At work now had to ditch the tank last night to stay at the in laws since relatives are over. The most I could do was rig up a powerhead and insulate the tank and fill it with some glass bottles of hot water. Power's been out since Saturday afternoon. It wasn't that bad when I left last night when it was -5. I was able to work in a tshirt, but now with the temps dropping more tonight I'll check to see if any of the fishes are still alive when I get off work. Hoping that either the power is restored or the fishes are still hanging on.

I'm actually a lot more worried about what to do with the tank itself if the temperature remains so low and we don't get power until the weekend... I wonder if the indoor temperature is in the negatives now and if so how long can the tank sit there, should I drain or leave it full..... Can't stop worrying until I actually see it.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

This was the worst ive ever seen in 17 years of doing this,
Multiple tanks i know of were lost.
Very sad.
Makes me up my provisions for my store as my small generator would not of done it if i lost power....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*I give up....kind of.....*

My contingency plans were for 24-36 hours max. Not the 72+ that has occurred. Just couldn't keep up with the consistent power demands with a small inverter over an extended period of time. Not to mention floating hot water in nalgene bottles to keep up with heat demands.

I made the decision to SHUT things DOWN and sent my corals and fish to various friends and various undisclosed locations  . Casualties: Potter's Angel, Threadfin Cardinals, Aussie Gold Torch colony, and.....my Purple Tang - of which I've had for years. It was so fat you could fillet it. The real painful part of this was......I FORGOT about the Purple Tang. In all the chaos I thought I caught everything. It met a slow and painful demise because I was absent minded. Terrible.

Moving on.....NEW display and system will be up and running by end of January/early February.

P.S. - I'm not a part of Dave's generous offer....I'm just venting. Makes me feel better


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> .I FORGOT about the Purple Tang. In all the chaos I thought I caught everything. It met a slow and painful demise because I was absent minded. Terrible.
> y.


he will visit you now in your painful dreams
Sorry Man, but live moves on

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## jmb (Mar 20, 2012)

Taipan said:


> I made the decision to SHUT things DOWN and sent my corals and fish to various friends and various undisclosed locations  . Casualties: Potter's Angel, Threadfin Cardinals, Aussie Gold Torch colony, and.....my Purple Tang - of which I've had for years. It was so fat you could fillet it. The real painful part of this was......I FORGOT about the Purple Tang. In all the chaos I thought I caught everything. It met a slow and painful demise because I was absent minded. Terrible.


That was a beautiful Purple Tang, so sorry to hear and for your other losses too. If you need a hand with the new setup let me know.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

My offer stands for everyone. If you have suffered major/total losses please contact me and I will help you get your tank started off with some beautiful coral frags. If you need time to rebuild, no problem, when your new tank is ready the frags will be here waiting.

I am able to help out three individuals just post your story and photos (if possible).


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

BIGSHOW said:


> My offer stands for everyone. If you have suffered major/total losses please contact me and I will help you get your tank started off with some beautiful coral frags. If you need time to rebuild, no problem, when your new tank is ready the frags will be here waiting.
> 
> I am able to help out three individuals just post your story and photos (if possible).


That's a beautiful gesture man. I was lucky that everything in my tank seems to have survived despite over 48 hours of no power and no heat.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BIGSHOW said:


> My offer stands for everyone. If you have suffered major/total losses please contact me and I will help you get your tank started off with some beautiful coral frags. If you need time to rebuild, no problem, when your new tank is ready the frags will be here waiting.
> 
> I am able to help out three individuals just post your story and photos (if possible).


You are the Man!

thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

